# Boundary Stone DC



## tkern (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I've just taken over as head chef at Boundary Stone in DC. I haven't screwed with the menu yet but if you're in the area please come by.

boundarystonedc.com

-Travis


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 1, 2015)

That looks like a good place to build a menu. Good luck!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 1, 2015)

Let the gun begin!


----------



## gic (Feb 1, 2015)

Good luck. I get to DC once a quarter and will stop by!


----------



## nerologic (Feb 10, 2015)

Congrats! I love that place for drinks. Don't think I've eaten much there before, but I'm moving from MD to Shaw this weekend. I'll have to drop by for some grub and say hello!


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 27, 2015)

I will be heading to DC late March/Early-April, we might just stop by for lunch.


----------



## Adirondack (Feb 27, 2015)

Congrats on the new gig. BTW, one of my wife's ancestors was responsible for surveying DC's boundary and setting the boundary stones.


----------



## tkern (Feb 27, 2015)

Pete and Adirondack.. both of those are good reasons to come in and celebrate.


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 28, 2015)

The best of luck to you in the new venture!


----------

